# Yes!!! is here!!! Mako`s guitar project is done. (56k, go to les paul forums)



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 5, 2010)

this project start on december 15 2009, so after 3 and a half months, my guitar is finish.
Specs...
_-Neck thru body construction.
-26" scale.
-3.4kg.
-3 pieces of quartersawn walnut neck.
-quartersawn anchico wings.
-unknown fretboard,same unknown wood cover pick ups.
-24 jumbo frets, nail position markers.
-horse bone nut. 
-standard sealed tuners.
-self mad fixed bridge w/ strings thru body (and custom back plate)
-Dimarzio New 7`s pick ups.
-Finished with oil, wax, and secrets things 
-strings .09 to .60 tuned in BEADGBE 
_


*I want to thank 2 special people who made this possible:
first, my boleved girlfriend, for her critics, comments, pattience, and exelent pictures. 
and to Ragen,6o66er here, to send me a box full of awesome stuff, best p`ups I ever had, thank you, again and again.*

And thanks a lot to Customisbetter, because this was not flat, Samer, Savindur-El, Sebastian, TomPerverteau, vansinn, AeonSolus
jymellis, poopyalligator, Lern2swim, Fred the Shred, Nonservium and ralphy1976, for being the biggest followers of my thread, and be friends here.
I have forgotten many many people, but you know who you are so thank you too.
To this community,ss.org, for all the information and knowledge I found everyday here. this is the best forum in th Inet far.  


ok, I don`t want to cry so I will talk about the guitar.
the sound is awesome, the clean tones are the best I ever heard, the bridge pick up sounds like a piezo, and the neck pick up
with a lil bit of echoe sound beautiful.
with the distortion on...kick ass, the sustain is infinite and the armonics are sooooo easy to get, the neck pick up is fully rounded, 
great for shred, and the bridge is pure metal.
the action is a lil high yet, I have some fret buzz yet and I have to adjust the trussrod a little bit more.
the infinite radius fretboard is something I can never left, is the best way to play a seven string.
even with the 26 scale, the strings feel really great, not too thigh, not floppy.
the intonation is fine, no problems at all, and this baby keep in tune really well.
the unpluged sound is pretty loud, and when you play a chord, the whole guitar produce the sound, I mean, resonant, alot, the neck thru myth is valid here.
I need a couple of things to get a decent clip or video...my digital camera can not handle the sound, and my computer need a sound card, not the shitty on board one.


enough, stop talkin, I spend all the day to take 127 pics with my girlfriend, these are the best ones. 
enjoy.





































































































































































"Goodbye...And now here is my secret, a very simple secret:
It is only with the heart that one can see rightly; what is essential is invisible to the eye."


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 5, 2010)

DUDE! THAT'S SO AWESOME! I LOVE IT! <3

I love the Huf style "Mako" on the headstock, and that thing looks far from home made, I wouldn't know it was unless I knew, BIG BIG BIG congrats on this! It looks fantastic! I'm so glad to see this done, now. When do GOTM nominations start?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 5, 2010)

who's the girl? She's fuckin' hot.

Sweet guitar, although do I see a few wonky frets?

STILL, It looks amazing.

Congrats.


----------



## DethCaek (Apr 5, 2010)

Holy tits yes! 

I love you.


----------



## JesseTheMachine (Apr 5, 2010)

Amazing guitar man, glad to see it finished! Some badass pics too, especially the one with you at the cross, and the last one.


----------



## Origin (Apr 5, 2010)

Ho'y shit, that is one tits as hell guitar

In other words, I'm so goddamn jealous right now.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Apr 5, 2010)

Pure awesome!

I bet if you showed someone the finished product and then told them how you made it it would blow their mind, hell, it blows my mind!

Keep up the GREAT work man


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 5, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> who's the girl? She's fuckin' hot.
> 
> Sweet guitar, although do I see a few wonky frets?
> 
> ...



is my girlfriend
and yes...the fretwork is a crap, please ignore this...


----------



## Evil7 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuckyea man! I would be proud too! Looks really nice.


----------



## maxident213 (Apr 5, 2010)

Very cool build, congrats! And those are some epic pictures.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Apr 5, 2010)

hell yeah buddy! it looks AMAZING!! fuckin congrats!


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 5, 2010)

I'd *tap* that 




Weedley weeldey


Seriously though this is easily the coolest guitar I've ever seen. Just the whole build process etc freaking fantastic man!

Clips! lots of vids n clips!


----------



## lctdmf (Apr 5, 2010)

Great job. And nice pictures, too.


----------



## IconW (Apr 5, 2010)

That guitar is METAL! 
I mean, it's very ruff and classy at the same time. Like ultimate metal machine! I love the looks and finish. It truly looks like hand-made instrument.
I'm very happy that it turned out to be so cool.


----------



## Joel (Apr 5, 2010)

This guitar has turned out amazing! It looks fantastic.


----------



## Mavigh (Apr 5, 2010)

This has turned out incredible man, amazing job!


----------



## signalgrey (Apr 5, 2010)

looks fantastic man. love the wood pickup covers.


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 5, 2010)

That is one sexy beast of a guitar. With only three and a half months and some mystery lumber you've come up with something that looks (and probably sounds) pretty damn intense. Congratulations!


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 5, 2010)

without looking at the string rings sticking out the back i'd assume is was a custom build using pro power tools so glad you have finally finished it 

Now I know I have to take less than a month making my guitar body, I don't even have to do a neck >.< lol


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 5, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;1925253 said:


> is my girlfriend
> and yes...the fretwork is a crap, please ignore this...



Hey man, don't beat yourself up about it, you made a freakin' guitar, that is so badass.

Your girlfriend is lucky to have an innovative dude like yourself.

I would so tap her though


----------



## Kapee (Apr 5, 2010)

I watched your thread from the very beginning and you came up with an awesome guitar! Gongrats! You got my GOTM vote for sure! Are you gonna post a video for us to see? BTW, id tap her


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 5, 2010)

Totally nominating for GOTM for May when i see the thread!

Great job duder!

Also the pics are excellent.


----------



## zeal0us (Apr 5, 2010)

Holy shit, epic pics!!!! This guitar is an amazing accomplishment, you have every reason to be proud. Congrats x1000! 

Good luck acquiring the hardware you need for audio/video clips, we'll be waiting.


----------



## Werwolf999 (Apr 5, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan,

Do the wood pickup covers effect the tone in any discernible way?


----------



## liamh (Apr 5, 2010)

That looks _sick.
_I love the weathered look on the wood on the back.


----------



## vansinn (Apr 5, 2010)

Mako.. I [email protected]*$®þ! salute you for this build! It's totally awesome 
Seing it finished, let me add that the oil treatment you initially weren't so happy with simply resulted in such an Übercool raw look.

My only critics will be a very few minor details on the sanding/rounding finish, and that you I think should recess the through-strings backplate + maybe obtain some better looking screws; things which can be easily done as post-finishing touches.
I so wish you'd had a real fretsaw/files kit, but everything takes time..

Having been a photographer, I'll have to comment your artistic skills as really great.
Just your audassity to augment the axe agains a holy relic.. awesome contrast..
Now build a great axe to your lovely girlfriend - and design a Mako T-shirt for her


----------



## Arminius (Apr 5, 2010)

Why did you not enter the home depot competition? You would have blown it away completely.


----------



## CloudAC (Apr 5, 2010)

That looks awesome however I would lose the wood pickup covers  but thats me.

Congrats!


----------



## Rommel (Apr 5, 2010)

Congrats MAKO, that came out really nice. Great pics too.


----------



## george galatis (Apr 5, 2010)

too awesome! really nice guitar! and epi pic!


----------



## raydn1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Good work, followed this thread from the beginning and I love the way the guitar came out! much respect!!!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 5, 2010)

Awesome guitar!

I would be horrified to balance my guitar on some rocky cliffs


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 5, 2010)

Werwolf999 said:


> MaKo´s Tethan,
> 
> Do the wood pickup covers effect the tone in any discernible way?



No, they do not affect the magnet field, but the pick ups are pushin up to the cover, so the contact with the vibrations of the body is increased, but I don`t know if this affects something 



ZOMB13 said:


> Awesome guitar!
> 
> I would be horrified to balance my guitar on some rocky cliffs



Me too but its worth 
thanks for the comment, I respect you a lot here.



CloudAC said:


> That looks awesome however I would lose the wood pickup covers  but thats me.
> 
> Congrats!



the reason was simple, I have not a router, so the p`ups routes are really horrible, so I have not other option....



vansinn said:


> Mako.. I [email protected]*$®þ! salute you for this build! It's totally awesome
> Seing it finished, let me add that the oil treatment you initially weren't so happy with simply resulted in such an Übercool raw look.
> 
> My only critics will be a very few minor details on the sanding/rounding finish, and that you I think should recess the through-strings backplate + maybe obtain some better looking screws; things which can be easily done as post-finishing touches.
> ...



I accept your critics...I have seen this details too, I plan to recess the back plate and cover it with...more wood. and the screws...I need to find some nice allen ones.
the photos are half mine, half my girlfriend, she got good ideas too, and cool designs, but she want a single cut with a lot of wird details, including a piezo bridge, so I need more tools...
Holy relic??hell yea, but with respect...just want to take impressive pics.
Mako t shirt ftw, good idea.


thanks everyone for the comments,


----------



## jymellis (Apr 5, 2010)

this is gonna be guitar of the month for sure! and im FIRST in line for a MAKO when you start making them to sell \m/


----------



## jymellis (Apr 5, 2010)

which allen head screws do you need brother? and do you want them metric or british standard?stainless or black?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 5, 2010)

don`t know...I have to go to the screws store...but the work take all my time, maybe in the week...Mako guitars??lol...someday...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks MaKo!

Any other 7s in the works?


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 6, 2010)

Dude that is so awesome. It is really cool to see this guitar finished. Great job once again.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 6, 2010)

Congrats !

Why isn't this in the sevenstring section ? as this is a New finished guitar... and let's face it.. more people look there 

once again..GREAT WORK !!!!

Respect


----------



## Apophis (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## Lakeflower (Apr 6, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 6, 2010)

Sebastian said:


> Why isn't this in the sevenstring section ? as this is a New finished guitar... and let's face it.. more people look there



yea, thats why I posted there...I will kill some mods....


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 6, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;1926889 said:


> yea, thats why I posted there...I will kill some mods....














Cool, well just ask a mod, and I bet it will end up in the sevenstring section


----------



## leandroab (Apr 6, 2010)

Holy shit this is awesome...

Glad to see it actually came to realization. You might think it's bullshit, but I actually feel really happy for you man.

It's time to kill some emo pendejos with that shit!!


----------



## TomParenteau (Apr 6, 2010)

Mighty sweet! Glad to hear it works & sounds so good. Excellent photos!

Mako's Tethan rules. Everyone else sucks.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 6, 2010)

emo pendejos.
thanks tom, gracias leandro.


----------



## technomancer (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow that turned out really sweet. Congratulations of the successful project


----------



## Key_Maker (Apr 6, 2010)

That guitar is the shit!

awesome work Maestro Mako!


----------



## jymellis (Apr 6, 2010)

pm sent about the screwz maing


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 6, 2010)

hahah, you actually copied the Hufschmid body-shape sticker 
like... it´s a sticker, doesn´t really do anything 

it´s like a mashup of Hufschmid and Blackmachine guitars!


----------



## TomParenteau (Apr 6, 2010)

Aysakh said:


> Why did you not enter the home depot competition? You would have blown it away completely.


 
He doesn't qualify because he doesn't have Home Depot!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 6, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> hahah, you actually copied the Hufschmid body-shape sticker
> like... it´s a sticker, doesn´t really do anything
> 
> it´s like a mashup of Hufschmid and Blackmachine guitars!



shut up you don`t know anything about guitars, the sticker make the guitar sound better, it have a lot of sustain with the sticker on it...

is not a copy...is like *a tribute. I`ve always love Huf designs and all his work, and he was an inspiration in my build*, but I`ve fail in the finish process and the distressed finish don`t come out very well...but is original, was a good mistake.
the blackmachine philosophy is present too...and it have a lil bit of devries too 
´


TomPerverteau said:


> He doesn't qualify because he doesn't have Home Depot!




in fact...I start in december...15 days after the home depot ends.


----------



## poopyalligator (Apr 6, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;1927675 said:


> .and it have a lil bit of devries too
> ´.




I wouldnt say that. Yours actually looks like you put work into it, and it doesent look and sound like a hunk of shit lol.


----------



## Emperoff (Apr 7, 2010)

Just fucking congrats man. You totally deserve, and as all of us I'm inmensely impressed with what you've accomplished with the resources you had, which is just fantastic.

Now go give that bitch some action


----------



## TheWreck (Apr 7, 2010)

All the facets of your built have impressed me! Congrats on that killer axe!!


----------



## Fuel (Apr 7, 2010)

Even if you HADN'T made this guitar completely by hand, it would still be an awesome build! Your perseverance and skill is phenomenal, dude.


----------



## 6o66er (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome! I've been away for a while but I had to come check progress...very glad you finished it!


----------



## Wi77iam (Apr 7, 2010)

How did you go about doing the fretwork on this thing?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 7, 2010)

MaKo´s Tethan;1927675 said:


> is not a copy...is like *a tribute.*


*

i get ya, even though it´s still a copy, it´s just that your motivation was to make a tribute out of it.

which brings me to the fact that it´s a really weird kind of tribute, since you tributed two separate builders IN ONE GUITAR *


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 7, 2010)

MF_Kitten said:


> i get ya, even though it´s still a copy, it´s just that your motivation was to make a tribute out of it.
> 
> which brings me to the fact that it´s a really weird kind of tribute, since you tributed two separate builders IN ONE GUITAR



yea, because both guitars are my favs ever, and I can not ever afford one in my life...so now when I wake up, this guitar reminds me a little to those 2 black`s


----------



## S-O (Apr 7, 2010)

Kind of inspirational, but not in the lame Oprah way.

In a fucking metal as all get out way.


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Apr 7, 2010)

Mako, one word - WOW!!!


----------



## Swarth (Apr 10, 2010)

That turned out good man, congrats


----------



## Hollowman (Apr 10, 2010)

It's turned out Awesome.


----------



## powergroover (Apr 10, 2010)

after seeing such awesomeness, i'm speechless


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 10, 2010)

How did I miss this thread?!?!

Mako, that looks absolutely amazing! I am thoroughly impressed.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Apr 12, 2010)

awesome work mauricio!!!!!! your pics choice is pretty cool too!!!

i like your "mako's sticker" (reminds me of someone's else!!!). Have you had the chance to play it through an amp yet? how is it?!!!

No need for you to wear an Ibanez t-shirt!! you rule man!!!!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 12, 2010)

sounds better than my other guitars, the clean tone is like a piezo, and the distorted ones sounds like a mix between messhugga and fear factory when is tune to A.
I have problems shooting the video, because the camera can`t handle the lowers sounds, so I got to use mics and the PC, and don`t have to much time, the work...
thanks for the comment ralphy


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 12, 2010)

Start building another guitar ... Now !


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 12, 2010)

ok, it will be a fanned 8 strings with the same design that this guitar, but reversed headstock and 26-28 scale, perpendicular fret @5th, 5 string bass pick up in bridge position, DIY bridge of course, same woods, except the fretboard...I had no more of that, damn.

just an idea...a little piece of what I got now in my head, or something like this...
6 string bass, singlecut -still workin on the shape, and is experimental, I think is not balanced and not ergonomic.





just projects, just projects...I need tools, time and money...and inspiration.


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 13, 2010)

^ Man.. I can't say I like that design


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 13, 2010)

the original draw was nice, but the paint version...
I was thinkin all day in 8 fanned 26-28---don`t know, I`ve never play a fanned and I want to know how it feels, and would be a nice experiment, and the only fanned guitar in my retarded country full of guys who thinks that the only good functional design is the les paul, and I`m in 3rd world, so, the epiphone les paul is the best guitar in the world. *facepalm*


----------



## Ironbird (Apr 14, 2010)

> ...in my retarded country full of guys who thinks that the only good functional design is the les paul...


You're not the only one who feels this way! Where I live, people only give a crap about Gibsons and Fenders. It really sucks! But it makes us unique at the same time, because we are more open to fresher guitar designs and innovations.

Anyway, congratulations on your build. You have a lovely guitar and a lovely girlfriend, and I wish you all the best with your next build!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Apr 14, 2010)

well, playing a fanned guitar isn't that much a problem as long as you keep the fan reasonable.

My 7 is 25" to 27" and i did not feel any problem with it (with the broken neck!!). i am getting the neck back this week or next week, so i will update you on that one.

What i found is that as you play towards the pickups, the fan helps you with the wrist angle (eg a Am barre on 12th fret is a lot easier on my fanned than on my Vai).

i am looking at getting a 8 string fretted too, and i think the feeling will be the same.


----------



## Rusti (Apr 14, 2010)

> _-Finished with oil, wax, and secrets things _


i have some questions about it 
oh well.. only one: can you teach me?


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 15, 2010)

lol, I did not remember exactly what I use, but includes: pcb boards acid, for electronic uses, some black creme for leather shoes, uncoloured wax, wd 40, tung oil, and somethin else I found over there, 

about fanned...is reasonable to put the perpendicular fret @5th?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Apr 16, 2010)

Really superb job dude - looks fantastic


----------



## EliNoPants (May 4, 2010)

how the hell did i not know of this thread until now? awesome to see that this is actually done, i'd been sitting around thinking "man, when is he gonna finish the last details on that so that we can make him the GOTM?"


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (May 4, 2010)

Siiiiick bro !


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (May 4, 2010)

EliNoPants said:


> how the hell did i not know of this thread until now? awesome to see that this is actually done, i'd been sitting around thinking "man, when is he gonna finish the last details on that so that we can make him the GOTM?"



really? you miss this thread?

thank you man, I got you on facebook, you have no pants.


----------



## Fred the Shred (May 7, 2010)

I come to this thread on a daily basis. This axe and the story behind is just so inspiring.


----------

